# criminal justice /law enforcement work opportunities in UAE



## cherisse30 (Dec 2, 2011)

Considering moving abroad and thinking about UAE as boyfriend has work over there at the moment. I have Degree in Criminology, Post Grad Diploma in Drug Use and Addictions and Professional Qual in Probation Studies. Currently employed in UK as a Probation Officer. Need advice re if I could potentially get work in a similar sector or would I have to explore another type role?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

cherisse30 said:


> Considering moving abroad and thinking about UAE as boyfriend has work over there at the moment. I have Degree in Criminology, Post Grad Diploma in Drug Use and Addictions and Professional Qual in Probation Studies. Currently employed in UK as a Probation Officer. Need advice re if I could potentially get work in a similar sector or would I have to explore another type role?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated


In my opinion - It will be very difficult, unless you can speak/read/write in Arabic fluently.....You would still find it difficult though as most of these postions will be filled by locals, or other Arab nationals

Most expats that work for the Police out here are working as advisers at a very senior level, the majority of these are ex senior officers within police forces from either the UK or US.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I would second what Dozza says. My friend's son (British) grew up in an area with nationals as his friends, he speaks Arabic like an Emirati (other nationals who heard him would think he was Emirati till they saw his blonde hair, fair skin and blue eyes) but he could never be bothered to learn to read or write it. A lot of his friends joined the police and said to him you would easily have got a job if you could also read and write Arabic because we need people like you on the force who can speak, read and write English fluently.


----------



## cherisse30 (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys


----------

